# How to replace the trigger valve on a Bostich Nail Gun.



## brokenknee

I just thought I would add that I did have the valve assembly apart. Most people think that just the O rings need replacing. When I took the assembly apart I found little pieces of brown plastic in the valve. (See Picture) 

I was not able to determine where this came from or see the source it could be in the schematic. I did reassemble after I cleaned out the plastic pieces but it still leaked. The best I could figure it must have been some type of seat for the O ring.


----------



## jerandsimone

*bostitch n60fn*

Thanks so much for the info and pics. i got it done in about 5 minutes, sorry it took you so long. im just kidding, but thanks again. you saved me alot of money and aggravation.


----------



## brokenknee

jerandsimone said:


> Thanks so much for the info and pics. i got it done in about 5 minutes, sorry it took you so long. im just kidding, but thanks again. you saved me alot of money and aggravation.


 
It took me longer than that to get the parts out of the bag. :laughing:


----------



## Fabe

Hi Folks,
New to the forum but not to framing.
Being that Im currently working in argentina , where everything ismended with snot and wire....
I need to order the valve for my old framing nailer.
Problem is , it has no part number , so , Im tossing around whether its a tva 11 or a tva 6 valve.
Could anyone tell me what the dimensional differences are between the valves so I can beter identify the correct one ?
The bostich framing nailer does not have any discernable part numbers. 
Is there anyone brave enough to make out the model I have should I post pictures ?
Thanks !


----------



## aaronj

Hi Fabe,

I looked forever for a model number on my bostitch also. On my gun it was on the left side of the gun (if it is pointed away from you) on the main yellow body of the gun right behind where the nailhead bolts on. it had a slightly raised ridge with a few numbers stamped on it. hard as @#$%^ to find.
hope this helps.


----------



## LazyDay

*Repairing Trigger Valve*

Just had to replace the trigger valve on my N80SB, which uses trigger valve # TVA11. Before I replaced it, I took the new trigger valve apart to look at the valve stem and to compare it to the old part valve stem. Regarding the seal that seems to dry out and crumble on the old style part... The new part has the same seal area as the old part and both measure the same where the O-Ring seats. The new part O-Ring will work in the old part. So I went to my local hardware store and bought an O-Ring and installed it on the old style valve and it worked great. When your trigger valve stops working because of air leaking all you need to do is replace the O-Ring, which costs about $1.00 compared to a new valve that costs about $30.00. Here are the O-Ring measurements for the O-Ring on the valve stem that seats against the inside bottom of the valve body: OD = 0.420; ID = 0.270; Thickness = 0.075. To replace the O-Ring: 1) with the trigger valve removed from the nail gun, remove the valve stem by pushing out the 2 pins that hold the valve stem in the valve body; 2) clean O-Ring groove on valve stem; 3) install new O-Ring (make sure you add light coat of proper grease to O-Ring); 4) insert valve stem back into valve body making sure you line up the holes for the pins; 5) insert pins; 6) reinstall valve.


----------



## savutano

LazyDay said:


> Just had to replace the trigger valve on my N80SB, which uses trigger valve # TVA11. Before I replaced it, I took the new trigger valve apart to look at the valve stem and to compare it to the old part valve stem. Regarding the seal that seems to dry out and crumble on the old style part... The new part has the same seal area as the old part and both measure the same where the O-Ring seats. The new part O-Ring will work in the old part. So I went to my local hardware store and bought an O-Ring and installed it on the old style valve and it worked great. When your trigger valve stops working because of air leaking all you need to do is replace the O-Ring, which costs about $1.00 compared to a new valve that costs about $30.00. Here are the O-Ring measurements for the O-Ring on the valve stem that seats against the inside bottom of the valve body: OD = 0.420; ID = 0.270; Thickness = 0.075. To replace the O-Ring: 1) with the trigger valve removed from the nail gun, remove the valve stem by pushing out the 2 pins that hold the valve stem in the valve body; 2) clean O-Ring groove on valve stem; 3) install new O-Ring (make sure you add light coat of proper grease to O-Ring); 4) insert valve stem back into valve body making sure you line up the holes for the pins; 5) insert pins; 6) reinstall valve.


Great write up,...but I cannot visualize where the replacement O ring goes..Would you have a picture or a schematic,
regards,


----------



## jagans

savutano said:


> Great write up,...but I cannot visualize where the replacement O ring goes..Would you have a picture or a schematic,
> regards,


I dont even own this gun, but its pretty clear that the O-Rings go on the valve body, which slides into the cylinder in the gun casting, unless you are referring to something altogether different? I would put super lube grease on the O-Rings prior to insertion of the valve, and make sure the cylinder is absolutely clean.

This is a great little write up except for some of the really small text.


----------



## LilGet

U culd Google:
Make, model technical manual dowlnoad free 

And that shulf giv u places to download pdf with exploded view.

*Li'lGet


----------



## JustinNY

what were the symptoms of your dead trigger? I have a bostitch narrow crown stapler that just hisses air when i pull the trigger.


----------



## Rick5472

I have a Bostitch N60FN finish nailer that leaks air when I depress the trigger. I have replaced the trigger valve twice with a TVA6 kit. It still leaks when depressing the trigger. What else could cause it to leak like that?


----------



## chandler48

Basically total rebuild with all new rings is about the only way to stop them from leaking. The trigger is just the best outlet for the air, but it can emanate from the head rings. Rebuild kits aren't that expensive.


----------



## Rick5472

This will be the second time I rebuilt the gun (about a year or so ago). I ordered the parts but I think it is time to get a new one anyway. If it fixes the leakage on to eBay it goes. Thanx!


----------

